# Great moments in gaming



## Kapalen (Oct 22, 2005)

Until recently my greates moment iin D&D was when me and a buddy both severed a guys waste at the same time (it was back in AD&D), it was decided he exploded and was on pieces on the wall.  It's now a close call with that and what happened a few hours ago.  We just started a new campaign, so we're all level1 and supposed to go stop this fort full of orcs from attacking a town.  It turns out that there was 100 of them and 1 leader.  We killed 'em all, but we only fought one.  We snuck in the fort after a little exploring found a room full of oil barrels, didn't think too much about it.  Later I'm opening a door and just my luck I sneezed and woke the leader up (This happens a lot, i don't know how many times, atleast 3, I've shot myself in the foot trying to shoot into an open space to see if the area is normal dark or the spell darkness)He yells something and it's getting close to sunrise and the other orcs are waking up.  We think CHEESE IT(and firetime)!  The orcs see us cheesing it but we run into the oil room and close the door.  We dump some of the oil on the wall have the druid light it up have the paladin bust thru the wal (the fort was made of odl dry wood) then dump oil everywhere. Next room?  More oil, lots more.  Same plan, this time we end up outside.   The leader orc manged to get out the same hole we did, the others adied from fire and debris.  We get a safe distance away.  Big orc stands at the front of the fort and pulls out a scroll,  Druid shoots to try and break concentration, misses with a 20 something.  Laughs and reads it, it's a freakin wish scroll.  He wishes that we all burn alive, as soon as he says this the door to the fort fals on him and kills him, of course we're still teleported back inside and all the exits are blocked and we're in the one room that's reinforced.  Luckily we had teleportation suckers.  So ends the greatest moment in D&D, I've witnessed so far.   Byt he way, there were only three of us, Druid Palaidin and me the monk.  Our spellcaster was a noshow.  Anybody think they can top that?


----------



## Aeric (Oct 22, 2005)

In second edition, my 6th level paladin/cavalier killed an ancient green dragon with a single strike from a nonmagical lance during a mounted charge.  Double damage from the charge, doubled again due to a crit, and the dragon failed his save versus massive damage (a house rule back then).


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Oct 22, 2005)

*Old School Tomfoolery*



			
				Kapalen said:
			
		

> Anybody think they can top that?



How about our experience in the _Sunless Citadel_ module?

Our party, the soon-to-be-infamous Brotherhood of Chaos, was angry at the innkeeper in Oakhurst for treating my half-orc barbarian (Cha 4) poorly.

So, we captured a white dragon wyrmling, smuggled it back to town, and set it loose in the inn.

Then the dragon ended up slaughtering the innkeeper and a couple of patrons, before we dispatched it.

Our bard managed to convince the crowd into blaming the innkeeper for the tragedy and we came off looking like heroes.

Now, those were good times.


----------

